# Putin Blinks, So Is It Time To Buy Into Russia?



## JohnITMS (19 March 2014)

Earlier today, Russian President Vladimir Putin signed a treaty to annex the breakaway Ukrainian region of Crimea. Putin then went onto say, “Don’t believe those who say Russia will take other regions after Crimea. We don’t need that.” These words have seemed to calm down the stock market today. Just look at the way the stock market is rallying in the United States and Europe during today's trading session. Risk-on trading is back, at least for the time being. 

So is it time to buy into the Russian stock market again? This morning, the Market Vectors Russia ETF (RSX) is trading higher by nearly 4.0 percent to $23.35 a share. The RSX put in a near term bottom on March 13, 2014 at $20.86 a share, so traders can easily see the short term momentum in the RSX is to the upside. Traders and investors should watch for major daily chart resistance around the $26.00 level for the RSX if it trades up to that level. After all, this coming Friday is the monthly options expiration for the month of March, so we often see beaten down equities catch a bid into the expiration. President Putin also has a tendency to rescind what he says after a few days. Traders should expect the RSX to start to decline around the $26.00 if it can trade that high, this could be a good shorting level for aggressive traders. 

Nicholas Santiago


----------



## TheUnknown (19 March 2014)

Obama is Putin's little bitcch and that was always the case but got proven by taking back what was originally Russian.


----------



## springhill (19 March 2014)

*Re: Putin Blinks, So Is It Time To Buy Into Russia?orthy*



JohnITMS said:


> Earlier today, Russian President Vladimir Putin signed a treaty to annex the breakaway Ukrainian region of Crimea. Putin then went onto say, “Don’t believe those who say Russia will take other regions after Crimea. We don’t need that.” These words have seemed to calm down the stock market today. Just look at the way the stock market is rallying in the United States and Europe during today's trading session. Risk-on trading is back, at least for the time being.
> 
> So is it time to buy into the Russian stock market again? This morning, the Market Vectors Russia ETF (RSX) is trading higher by nearly 4.0 percent to $23.35 a share. The RSX put in a near term bottom on March 13, 2014 at $20.86 a share, so traders can easily see the short term momentum in the RSX is to the upside. Traders and investors should watch for major daily chart resistance around the $26.00 level for the RSX if it trades up to that level. After all, this coming Friday is the monthly options expiration for the month of March, so we often see beaten down equities catch a bid into the expiration. President Putin also has a tendency to rescind what he says after a few days. Traders should expect the RSX to start to decline around the $26.00 if it can trade that high, this could be a good shorting level for aggressive traders.
> 
> Nicholas Santiago




IMO it may be equally prudent to take a look at the O&G plays based in the Ukraine, that are listed on the ASX.

Disc : I currently hold Cossack Energy (_ and it is trading at a discount since the Russian/Ukrainian crisis flared. I believe it to be worthy of interest from those with a high risk tolerance.
COD land holdings based near the region of Kiev.

Let's face it, the Ukraine has no shortage of O&G and large tracts of it under-developed. I&  usually the determÃ­ninhnn factor as to whether the US gets involved in an international conflict that it has no real, were official jurisdiction

Ultimately, a lot depends on whether Putin's words are genuine or weaselish in nature.

Best of luck to those involved within the region.


----------



## springhill (19 March 2014)

*Re: Putin Blinks, So Is It Time To Buy Into Russia?orthy*



springhill said:


> IMO it may be equally prudent to take a look at the O&G plays based in the Ukraine, that are listed on the ASX.
> 
> Disc : I currently hold Cossack Energy (_ and it is trading at a discount since the Russian/Ukrainian crisis flared. I believe it to be worthy of interest from those with a high risk tolerance.
> COD land holdings based near the region of Kiev.
> ...




Excuse the poor grammar, spelling and mistakenly hit keys. I had my wisdom teeth pulled yesterday arvo and the pain meds were well and truly in effect when replying to this thread.


----------



## simonjf77 (9 April 2014)

Well I've been trying to buy into russia all week.  It seems there are no stock brokers in Australia that will trade Russia.  Anyone know of a way to buy russian shares like gazprom?


----------



## doctorj (11 April 2014)

simonjf77 said:


> Well I've been trying to buy into russia all week.  It seems there are no stock brokers in Australia that will trade Russia.  Anyone know of a way to buy russian shares like gazprom?




With political risk so high in Russia, why would you want to invest in something as politically exposed as an oil company that is majority owned by the state? I’ve been investing in Russia and the region actively for years now and I’ve come to learn that further you are removed from the state, the better.  Avoid politically sensitive industries like oil and banks, avoid companies with significant ownerships by people too close to the state and definitely avoid state owned companies.  It gives you one less thing to worry about!


----------

